# A Change of Plans



## Herpo (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi all,

So basically, a few changes have occurred. We might not be moving at all (whoo) or be moving to a smaller house than we thought. This means that sadly, and olive python may not be a realisable goal as of now.

So I'm seizing the opportunity for lizards. I'm looking for something that:
- can fit in a small enclosure (around 50x30x30)
- can be given a tropical style enclosure, so preferably no desert species
- is relatively easy to care for and cheap

It would also be cool if I can handle the animal, but that isn't a must.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 17, 2016)

Geckos, mate.


----------



## niltiac221 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ringtail gecko, cave gecko, I've never owned any of these but looked into them.

I know a pink tongue skunk is fun to handle and can live in an enclosure that big given it has lots of hiding space and claiming branches. They're fun to have and easy to look after as well as being $50-70 depending on the breeder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 18, 2016)

eastern water skinks ... wonderful pets as well as beautiful and they are smart too and can become ubertame and affectionate. But bit hard to find captive bred. I really miss my old girl Wriggles.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. I was looking for a gecko at first, but didn't think of Pink Tongues or EWS. I'll definitely look into them, thanks. Does anyone know of any breeders for those guys? I'll also keep an eye out for geckos, especially leave tails.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 18, 2016)

You could look into angle heads if you want something interesting, but Im curious as to why desert species aren't allowed


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 18, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> eastern water skinks ... wonderful pets as well as beautiful and they are smart too and can become ubertame and affectionate. But bit hard to find captive bred. I really miss my old girl Wriggles.



I agree - skinks of many varieties/species can make excellent captives - intelligent, interactive and pretty undemanding. The only proviso on skinks I would have are Blueys and Shinglebacks - stinky things if you're keeping them in your bedroom! We had an Egernia stokesii at the WA Museum for more than a decade (he was still there when I left) and he was a delightful creature.

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 18, 2016)

Stokesii, hosmeri and the depressa group are pretty awesome skinks, I think they are very underrated


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 18, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> I agree - skinks of many varieties/species can make excellent captives - intelligent, interactive and pretty undemanding. The only proviso on skinks I would have are Blueys and Shinglebacks - stinky things if you're keeping them in your bedroom! We had an Egernia stokesii at the WA Museum for more than a decade (he was still there when I left) and he was a delightful creature.
> 
> Jamie


 

My old lady water skink Wriggles never grew too big to curl up in my shirt pocket , it was one of her favourite places, she also thought my open up turned hand was a perfect place to take a nap while I was stroking her back , and snuggling into my chest in the crook of elbow was the bee's knees. Loved going up the loose fitting sleeves of my hoodie too. 

Never missed an opportunity to explore something new. 

Was happy in her 100L tub and loved watching TV from inside the tub or while out on me. She was even happy to be patted by visitors and our 5 year old grandson (if he wasn't being noisy and running about too much beforehand). 

She even came if she was cruising the back of my neck and my shoulders if I called her by name. She was joy to be with and we never had any issues with her health until she reached about 7 yrs old and she started having age related health issues. 

One thing I aways regretted was only getting one water skink, wish I'd bought 2 or 3 including a male when I got her.

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> Stokesii, hosmeri and the depressa group are pretty awesome skinks, I think they are very underrated


 all the smaller skinks are very much underrated as pets. Everyone seems to want the big skinks.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm lookin into everything now. I must say, [MENTION=41275]kingofnobbys[/MENTION] you once again make me want an EWS. I'll look for them now [MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION], the reason I don't really want a desert species is because I want to be able to set up a dense, leafy enclosure for a species of lizard. Indot have anything against them, I love the Asper Sp.If I have enough room to get another snake but not an olive I'll be a woma. But I want to know my options first.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's a treasured moment with Wriggles .


----------



## Herpo (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow they're bigger than I thought! But very pretty!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 22, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Wow they're bigger than I thought! But very pretty!



She was 38g , an adult BTS comes in at over 500g.

We have a big alpha male water skink who takes up residence each spring and summer under my front porch and garden who is a very impressive boy, He has to be over 12' long. 

They seem very tolerant of others of their own species and I often see a few together , likely all relatives (sisters, aunti, cousins, offspring).


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Mar 27, 2016)

I love EWS. I saw one for sale at Castle Hill in Feb, but it was around $80 from memory. I went there looking for a lizard, and was tempted, but was rather hesitant to pay 80 bucks for something that I can see basking on our front veranda, and isn't exactly a rarity.
@kingofnobbys wriggles looks like she was a beautiful lizard! I had no idea that they could become so tame. The ones around my house are so skittish I though that they would be for display only as a pet. I stand most delightfully corrected. How did you gain her trust? I am very much scared of the smaller skinks, not that an EWS is that small anyway, because I am worried that if I pick it up it will drop its tail in defence. I don't know why, but I saw a garden skink do it when my friend grabbed it when I was a kid and it scared the bejesus out of me. Scared me for life, (joking). 

I actually just found some on reptiles down under for $30 and I'm looking around for where I could fit another terrarium. @Herpo get on reptiles down under if you're interested in skinks. There were also pink tongues for $60 and cunninghams for $90 in the Sydney area (which I'm guessing you live in, or near because you mentioned in another post that you've been to Kellyvile).


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 27, 2016)

I bought her as juvenile (I think she was maybe a few months old - only about 2-3 g), she was very skittish at first and scared of everything, and for several months I wasn't game to try to pick her up, I'd simply feed her and clean up her poos (if I could find them), and spent a lot of time talking to her and just being near her tub (I started her off in a 10L tub). She soon become more inquisitive about things and me and would study me for long periods while I sitting nearby.

She eventually started coming to my hand if I offered her a mealworm or a small cricket, and I started handfeeding her , and slowly gained her trust enough for her let me pet her when she was eating out of my hand.

A lot of kindness , patience and trustbuilding and by the time she was 12 months old and considerably bigger she was very calm and relaxed, and I started giving her time out to explore me while sitting on the lounge.

She was my first pet lizard as an adult, so I took things very slowly.

I've found even wild EWS will learn to trust you if you spend enough quiet time near them and offer occasional mealworms or other food treats. Some will take food from your hand and even let you pet them.

Another couple of photos of Wriggles to show how tame she was :





play time for her, she loved crawling all over me.





Another of her favour places for a snuggle.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 28, 2016)

Kingofnobbysinoz  Wriggles is gorgeous!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 28, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Kingofnobbysinoz  Wriggles is gorgeous!


 She was very beautiful and had a wonderful personality and was always very inquisitive , and had very sweet nature.

She was every bit as people orientated and as tame as many bluetongues and beardies become.

I'd buy another (a couple or 3 baby or juvenile EWS) from the guy in Sydney , only it's such a long drive there and back and I detest getting around to go anywhere in Sydney. I'll just have to wait for a EWS breeder nearer to home (Newcastle) to have a few up for sale , in the mean time I have my hands full with my two very active and hungry 19 week old beardie hatchlings and Rex my big 3.5 yo lady beardie.
I'll just have satisfy myself with my encounters with the tribe of wild EWSs and the two colonies of little delicate garden skinks who live around and under my house and in my garage and garden.


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you. I will definitely be getting an EWS as soon as we move to the new house and have enough room. Wriggles was gorgeous. I would love to have one lust like her, I hope you can find some more for yourself soon, a Wriggles the second.


----------

